# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Vezir Tonyukuk

## ceydaaa

Adı bilinen ilk Türk yazar ve tarihçisidir. Göktürk Devleti'nin kurucusu Kutlug Kağan başta olmak üzere Kapağan Kağan ve Bilge Kağan'a danışmanlık yapmış, meclis başkanlıklarını yürütmüştür.

Tonyukuk'un, kendi adına diktirdiği kitabesinden; Göktürkler, Juan Juan Devleti'nin elinde esir iken doğduğu anlaşılıyor. Esaretten Kutlug Kağan ile birlikte kurtulmuş ve Göktürk Devleti'nin kuruluşunda görev almıştır.

Bilge Kağan'a vezirlik yapmanın yanı sıra, ona kızını vererek kayınpederi de oldu.

İyi bir stratejist ve taktik ustası olmasından ötürü, batılı Türkologlar onun için "Türkler'in Bismarc'ı" ifadesini kullanır.

Tonyukuk, kendisi adına diktirdiği kitabesinde kendini şöyle anlatıyor:

"Tanrı yarlığadığı (nasip ettiği) için Türk Budun içinde silahlı düşmanı gezdirmedim. Damgalı atı koşturmadım. İlteriş Kağan çalışmasaydı; ona uyarak ben kendim çalışmasaydım, il de millet de yok olacaktı. Çalıştığım için il, il oldu; millet de millet oldu. Kendim artık kocadım. Şimdi Bilge Kağan, Türk Budununu iyi idare ederek tahtında oturuyor."

Türklerin Budizm dinine girmesini engelleyen Vezir Tonyukuk, aynı zamanda Türk milletinin surlarla çevrili şehirlere yerleşerek, Çinliler tarafından yeniden köle edilmesini de engellemesiyle bilinmektedir. Milletine her zaman yol gösterici olan Tonyukuk, açlıktan tokluğa, kölelikten bağımsızlığa erişen milletinin yaşayışını şöyle anlatıyor:

"Karakurum'da tavşan yiyerek, geyik yiyerek oturuyorduk. Budunun boğazı tok idi. Düşmanımız çevrede ocak gibi idi. Biz ateş idik."

Doğum tarihi bilinmese de, Tonyukuk'un ölümü 726 yılına rastlar. Tonyukuk'un hatırası, ölümünden sonra Bilge Kağan tarafından Bain-Cokto adlı mevkide yaşatıldı.

----------

